# Eurotunnel, Excellent Service



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

I would just like to say how pleased I am with the customer service from euro tunnel, I emailed to say, i had not been able to use my ticket, and they refunded a credit for a 12 months period, I did not expect any thing, so what a bonus Thank-you euro tunnel


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Julie

I had the same service when i fell on holiday and broke my arm the day before i was due to go. they said no problem just pick an alternative date in the future (you dont need to be too positive as you can change it as many times as you like).

I changed 4 times finally going in Nov. 

As you say brilliant and what a nice change.

Well done eurotunnel. I know its more expensive but i wont go on ferries as my wife is a poor sailor but its better anyway as far as i,m concerned

Phill


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Julie

Do you mean you have not gone after all your planning?

Not bad news I hope.

Geoff


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*trip*

Hi Geoff

Nothing life threatening, I am so disappointed, but we go soon I hope.
I have to say I thought the euro tunnel were very good indeed, I didn't ask for any kind of refund etc.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi again Julie
This is because you are actually buying a 12 month ticket (from the date you purchase) and just electing to go on a certain date. As you have rang them they will just hold it awaiting another date.

You will find if you ring them again withing 12 months and ask for another date you will get it FOC (providing there are sailings available for the cost you paid - or if not you pay the extra)

Phill


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

*I've dropped a right one*

Having booked a return Eurotunnel ticket on a Tuesday morning, I've just realised that I need at least 24 hours to elapse after getting my two dogs wormed and ticked beforehand
This means I cant do it and get to Eurotunnel in time
I feel a right prat but as this is the first time abroad with the dogs I have some kind of excuse
I booked through the Caravan Club travel agency who want to charge me a £10 change fee. I feel a bit miffed about this since our journey is over a month away and I did pay £60 extra on top of the ticket cost for the dogs to travel
Any ideas of how to rebook and save the paying of yet another £10
Happy wheels
Skimbo


----------

